# Concealled carry gun...



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

looking to buy a gun for concealled carry.. Maybe a kel Tec .380 or 9mm, but i heard the .380 ammo is hard to get right now?, does anyone have one or like shooting it?any other guns i should look At? I Have a Cobra Derringer 9mm now, but kinda hard to shoot for any lenght of time. Any info would be Great!


----------



## NRA Guy (Nov 13, 2007)

My choice is the Kahr PM-9. its easy to conceal either in a strong side holster or a pocket holster. A close friend has the Glock 26 and he feels the same about it. My son has the M & P, son-in-law has the XD. Nice guns, but too big to conceal if you're a jeans, cut-offs and t-shirt guy. Run into many people who buy what they think is the perfect gun, then don't carry because it is too difficult to conceal.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I know a guy who carries a Glock in the cooler months and a Smith&Wesson airweight in the warmer months, he also has the advantage that I have never seen him wear shorts..so the Smith goes in a ankle holster during the summer, for a 380 I have always like the Bersa, but people love the keltecs as well.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Ive been carrying a Kel Tec p3At for a few years now as a backup as well a primary CCW gun in the heat of the summer. Also during activity's (bike riding/running) or just moping around in shorts and sandles it carries very well. Really not a bad shooter either for a smaller gun. 380 ammo is very common and easy to find. A Glock 26 is my primary CCW off duty weapon and it also carries well. I will admit that there has been times when I had the .380 with me and I wished for the Glock or something bigger. Whatever you choose you have to make sure you can actually carry it without too much trouble or eventually it will end up in the safe more than you carry it. Dont rule out the revolvers also. That new plastic framed Ruger looks very nice.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I just got a Kahr CW-9. Very light 9mm, double action only. Shoots well and is easy to carry concealed. It's almost as small as the Kel-Tec .380.


----------



## Hafus (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a Kel-Tec P3AT (.380) that I carry when I am lightly dressed (shorts/T-shirt). It is extremely light and it is easy to forget that you are carrying it. It is definitely designed for an up close and personal encounter as is any pocket pistol. I carry in a Bianchi belt/clip-on holster that easily fits in your pocket, or I carry in an ankle holster. I highly recommend a thumb break holster as the Kel-Tec has no safety.

The gun has performed very reliably with no jams. It does tend to punish your hand after a while at the range because it is so light, your hand takes all of the recoil.

Overall, I think it is a nice gun. My primary ccw gun, and first choice is a Sig-Sauer P229. Some will argue that a .380 is not a good ccw gun, but I think it is better than nothing....you can make up for a little less power with good shot placement. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

tm, not sure where you are located but in the central ohio area .380 is next to impossible to find. my wife has one and it is extraordiarily difficult to locate any ammo at all, have tried all area gun stores, retail marts big and small, story is the same everywhere, we have none, do not know when we are getting any and if a box happens to come in it is gone almost immediately.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

BassCatcher12 said:


> but i heard the .380 ammo is hard to get right now?


I don't have a CCW or anything, just wanted to say don't let the current price or availability ammo stop you from buying anything. People are freaking out and buying up all the ammo they can right now. Driving the prices higher than the theoretical ammo tax would. Everything will cycle, prices and demand will go down and supply will go up. Just hopefully be fore any legislation is passed.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

I carry a Bulgarian Makarov 9x18. Very dependable, solid shooter. Easy to take down and clean.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

fishinjim said:


> I carry a Bulgarian Makarov 9x18. Very dependable, solid shooter. Easy to take down and clean.


thats what I carry also, with Cor-Bon 95-gr JHP' in it.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Go with the Glock G26/G27, hard to beat the firepower for the size, and reliability. I carry the G27 and love it, and have the G22, and G23. Had a Kel-tec P11 what pos, manual states a break in period, they should keep them at the plant til there broke. Also recently got rid of a Ruger LCP .380, nice pocket gun, way over rated. When the bottom falls out of the gun market in the next year to year in a half, I'll buy another but when there priced where they should be. For now, I'll stay with my G27 and some 180 GD's.


----------



## Hafus (Apr 9, 2005)

MRslippery said:


> Go with the Glock G26/G27, hard to beat the firepower for the size, and reliability. I carry the G27 and love it, and have the G22, and G23. Had a Kel-tec P11 what pos, manual states a break in period, they should keep them at the plant til there broke. Also recently got rid of a Ruger LCP .380, nice pocket gun, way over rated. When the bottom falls out of the gun market in the next year to year in a half, I'll buy another but when there priced where they should be. For now, I'll stay with my G27 and some 180 GD's.


 
Whatever you do, I highly recommend that you shoot (or at the very least get a feel for )the models you are considering. I cannot stand the Glocks........not because there is anything wrong with them....they are great guns; but because they just do not feel right in my hand. I shot few Glocks, a Springfield XD9, and A Sig P229. I chose the Sig, although the Springfield was a fairly close second. Bottom line.......your gun needs to suit your needs!


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

I carry a USP .45 in the winter with a clip draw and I was using a SA-XD in .40 sub compact for summer but I just purchased the new Walther PPS in .40 with 2 extended clips and I love this gun. It hides very well and is very thin so it has a minimal print even with just jeans and a t-shirt. Look it up! WALTHER PPS

Another word of advice is NEVER CARRY without at least ONE SPARE MAG!!!!!!! In fact carry two.

Good luck on your search for CCW bliss.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

scallop said:


> tm, not sure where you are located but in the central ohio area .380 is next to impossible to find. my wife has one and it is extraordiarily difficult to locate any ammo at all, have tried all area gun stores, retail marts big and small, story is the same everywhere, we have none, do not know when we are getting any and if a box happens to come in it is gone almost immediately.


One reason 380 ammo might be hard to find is that they might not make a whole lot of it at one time like they do 9MM or 45, I have a couple oddball rifle calibers that I load for and the brass can be hard to find because they dont run a blue million of them like they do the others.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Thompson240 said:


> Another word of advice is NEVER CARRY without at least ONE SPARE MAG!!!!!!! In fact carry two.


unless you carry a glock, which allows you to carry more in one mag than you some others give you in 2. if i cant put my target down with 14 then im running away


----------



## creature catcher (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a complete Die set for the 9x18 Makrov and probably 100 new brass and bullett heads if anyone is interested. Let me know I live in the Dublin area.
Best Regards,
Chris


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Picked up a Bursa .380 a while back.
I was really surprised how accurate it shot, I'm usually not that good with a pistol.


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Picked up a Bursa .380 a while back.
> I was really surprised how accurate it shot, I'm usually not that good with a pistol.


One of my friends is a CCW intructor and he carries a Bersa .380. They are a great little gun for the price. He has never had a problem the pistol jammin on him.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I had one problem with my Kel-Tec .380, but it was sent back to Ke;-Tec and it was fixed. No more problems. It's a great gun to carry when anything else would be too heavy or too conspicuous. My other CCW is an S&W Air-Lite revolver. I load it with .38 special as shooting the .357 magnum in it is a study in masochism.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ezbite said:


> unless you carry a glock, which allows you to carry more in one mag than you some others give you in 2. if i cant put my target down with 14 then im running away




i agree, my 15rd glock mag is heavy enough... could not imagine another 15rds... or 30!


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Reason for a extra mag isnt just extra firepower. If a stoppage takes place alot of times mag removal is required to clear the jam. If actually in a gunfight its quite possible that the main mag might hit the ground while trying to clear a jam and having an extra at hand can be a lifesaver. Remember that gunfights are fluid things. It aint standing in front of paper and banging away.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i trust my glock wont jam, no need to switch out mags if theres no jams


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

try 2 shoot as many guns as possable an find one you like.guns no good if you can't hit what you are shooting at!!find one thats fits your hand,an that you can shoot an hit what you are shooting at.
i say carry the biggest cal that you can handle .25/.380/9mm/.40/.45 don't count out wheel guns .38/357/44sp the new ruger 327mag.you have 2 find out what you like an can shoot!
you got 2 look at ammo cost an if you can get it when you need it
40 cal is alot more $$than 9mm(an you can always find 9mm)
one of the most important thing is to practice,practice an then practice somemore.know were that bullet is going when you pull the trigger.aim small miss small
my main carry gun is a milpro 40cal,sometimes a ruger 89 9mm.i don;t carry extra mags i figger if i can't hit them with 11 in my .40 or 16 in my 9mm then
i'll lose but that why i practice an practice alot
twister
remember that when seconds count the cops are only minutes away


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

i trust my glock wont jam, no need to switch out mags if theres no jams
\
I trust my Glock also but I've shot them enough and seen them shot enough to see plenty of malfunctions. I dont always carry a extra mag for it. I know I should but its easier not to. Malfunctions can happen for alot of reasons, not firearm fault. Ever try firing from behind cover? If the slide happens to rub or hit something during recoil you WILL have a malfunction that requires mag removal. Just 1 example
Im just saying its not a good frame of mind to think that 1 magazine is enough to handle everything. Clearing malfunctions should be a part of every CCW/gunowners training. 

one of the most important thing is to practice,practice an then practice somemore.know were that bullet is going when you pull the trigger.aim small miss small
As I said before. In a gunfight you aint standing still punching hole in paper.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Of course a revolver should have a reload but no worries of malfunction. Something to be said for that.


----------

